# Long 360



## Wshane12970 (Nov 12, 2020)

I have a long 360 tractor that was handed down. It runs great when it runs. It keeps loosing prime. It will be going along great then it just like it runs out of fuel. I replaced the fuel pump it ran great for bout 4 hrs then same thin. I replaced both fuel filters. And all the crush washers. I don't see any fuel leaks . Are there any suggestions. Thanks in advance


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Look at your filter oring placement.. If u have the 3 pc filter set-up w the long bolt holding it all together, it’s VERY IMPORTANT that the top oring goes “UP IN” THE FILTER HEAD..
NOT ON the filter..
Double check it.. Oh.. and make sure u change out the oring that’s on the pick up tube.
Good Luck.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes. This has happened to me with my 460-DT. I found a small piece of rubber from the very old fuel line that goes from the fuel pickup pump to the fuel petcock at the bottom of the fuel tank. The small piece of rubber was wedged perfectly between the petcock and the fuel line to hinder fuel flow to the pickup pump.

I checked the inside of the fuel tank for foriegn matter, removed the petcock from the fuel tank and ensured it was clear of any other foreign matter and reinstalled, replaced the old fuel line between the fuel tank and fuel pickup pump. It took a lot less time to prime the system back up and she's been working normally without losing prime ever since. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wshane12970 (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone


----------

